# young man tried to take my dog away



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

some young man tried to tell my mom while she was baby sittingmy dog that my dog was theirs! And they were taking it back!! my mom didnt have my dogs paper work and they insisted my dog was stolen and that it was there dog! And they want it back asap!

Well my dog went around back with them on the outside of the fence when my dog saw the other men she was pretty furious and went off at them (barking) and got really aggressive So the men gave up cause my dog showed aggression towards them so they couldnt say my dog was theres.

Has this happen to anyone else? imagine my dog was friendly ? they probably would have run off with her b4 police got there  my mom said she was so furious tho they kept back and left. Probably cause they were strangers and from the arguing.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is CRAZY and SCARY!!! I hope your mom called the police. If for no other reason than the fact the men they could have have been up to all kinds of no good.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's insane! Thank goodness your dog sensed something wasn't right.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank God for Mississippi and the castle law. I'd take care of that problem real quick if anyone wanted to take my property.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Where was this?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad they didn't take your dog. why did your mother
allow your dog to follow the men around back???




pets4life said:


> some young man tried to tell my mom while she was baby sittingmy dog that my dog was theirs! And they were taking it back!!
> 
> Well my dog went around back with them on the outside of the fence when my dog saw the other men she was pretty furious and went off at them (barking) and got really aggressive So the men gave up cause my dog showed aggression towards them so they couldnt say my dog was theres.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats crazy but not unusual. People looking for lab dogs, bait dogs, fight dogs will do some really desperate and stupid things. Make it clear to your mother than NOBODY but you is removing your dog. and future reference, make sure you have a spare copy of vet paperwork and a picture of you with your dog. Along with a microchip with your information and a tag on the collar. Cover ALL your bases.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

it was a typo the men saw my dog while going on walks and my mom went out back to the fence to show them the dog to prove its theirs (through the fence) 

Plus my mom knew my dogs nature when shes around the yard, so when she saw the strangers she fired off and got aggressive wen they tried to get closer she got more aggressive and they got scared backed off and apologized or at least realized its not theirs cause she wouldnt let them anywhere near her, they left right away after that and felt really stupid. They only got about five feet close to her.

They never got a good look at her close up before they really might have lost a dog that looked like her, coywolves kill a lot of dogs and cats here but they are afraid of my dog cause shes so forward so it would be wierd of them to take a big dog but i imagine if a dog would run from them they would kill it

they wanted proof of her import papers breeders etc when they came at first but now they dont want any proof or anything now cause of her reaction to them they are not interested in her anymore at all


most of ur dogs act the same in that situation? like how could someone just take a dog that is imprinted on a family and put it in their car without the dog fighting with them? well a working shepherd strong in protection? I am putting a lock on the gate anyway in case someone did something stupid like traqilize who knows i paid a lot of money for her. Even tho when shes back there i watch her and my house door is open so she comes in and out of the house with the door open soon as she barks i go outside.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

pets4life said:


> it was a typo the men saw my dog while going on walks and my mom went out back to the fence to show them the dog to prove its theirs (through the fence)
> 
> Plus my mom knew my dogs nature when shes around the yard, so when she saw the strangers she fired off and got aggressive wen they tried to get closer she got more aggressive and they got scared backed off and apologized or at least realized its not theirs cause she wouldnt let them anywhere near her, they left right away after that and felt really stupid. They only got about five feet close to her.
> 
> ...


 
its hard to say hw my dogs would react in that situation. I've worked really hard to socialize Shasta which has resulted in her being extremely friendly. Riley is also a uncertainty as far as his reaction to a similar situation. Zena, well she always knew. If i handed the leash to someone, they were okay in her eyes but she wouldnt forgive them if they did anything negative. If someone were to try and take her from me.... they would have been at the hospital, very likely have a couple of fingers put back on.... some dogs can be trained to never go with someone unless given a release command. Some dogs react the way your dog did. its hard to say unless the dog is put in that type of situation.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my dog is friendly off property (lets people pet aloof) but inside the house or in the yard shes territorial but she has a fast on switch so if she senses something isnt right with a stranger she will on one quick like if someone tried to take her by force for example.

BUt if me and my mom got in an argument or me and my dad shes got no reaction at all she tunes us out


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

pets4life said:


> my dog is friendly off property (lets people pet aloof) but inside the house or in the yard shes territorial but she has a fast on switch so if she senses something isnt right with a stranger she will on one quick like if someone tried to take her by force for example.
> 
> BUt if me and my mom got in an argument or me and my dad shes got no reaction at all she tunes us out


 
sounds like a good dog.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW, there's no way I would give up my dog if someone just showed up and said it was there's even if I didn't have the paperwork on me, I wouldn't think the police could just show up and make you give up the dog either, looks like they would have to sue you for the dog and prove who the dog belonged to in court.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Hahahaha~ Take Lukas. No way. He's a scawwy dog.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Oh thats scary...I'm glad they no longer have any interest, but I woulda been putting my dog in the house and getting the shot gun


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds scary and glad they went away. Just to be safe, file a police report, and make sure you keep your dog supervised. 

Why did they think the dog belonged to them?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Well... how did your mom give up the dog?

I would love to see someone try to steal Jäger... he is unpleasant when the helper takes the lead lol, god forbid a stranger leading him away without me approving


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure what my dog would do if that happened. And that scares me a lot, because there are always LOST DOG signs up in my neighborhood. 

There have been stories in the local paper of dogs stolen from yards in my neighborhood and the suspicion is that they are being used as bait dogs for fighting. 

I would just die if my dog got stolen. So I don't leave her outside alone very often, and am always checking out the windows to make sure she is still there. And I never ever leave her outside if I am not there.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my mom didnt give up my dog she went to the yard to prove to them she wasnt their dog,

they thought my dog was theirs because they saw my dog being walked and found out where it lived and knocked on the door they lost there dog i guess and after seeing it walked from a distance were so sure it was there lost dog 

but after my dogs aggressive reaction to them which happend right away they wanted nothing to do with her and got quiet because they knew it could not have been theres or they knew there was no way to take a dog like that but their tone and interest just vanished they were not expecting that at all they were expecting a happy dog to see them not a dog that was acting like it had a newborn to protect, my dogs not bad tho like shes a friendly dog just can be territoral at times if i am not there but if i give her an ok shes usually fine but if i act freaked out or another family member and we dont say its ok she will not stop usually but if given ok she will be okay with getting pet even maybe a hug. I just dont want people to think shes a monster lol in public shes safe offleash and will swim and mind her own business in public if another swimmer comes by or a biker or jogger she will just look at them maybe sniff or whatever and keep doing what shes doing.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! That's scary! 

I'm not sure what my 2 would do... Dixie freaks out at people walking in the yard if they're not with ME. And Jazz barks and growls and stuff, but someone has actually gotten close enough to him to let him off his tie out(my mom put him out when I wasn't home), and to take his tag off his collar. I dunno what they wanted with his collar, but I KNOW they were hoping he'd run away and get picked up by the pound. Many people in my neighborhood don't like him because he's a BIG BLACK DOG... Thank God he went to the front porch and stayed there until my mom walked out there.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

When Zeus was only about a year old? I was gardening out in the front, Zeus was outside with me, 2 men pulled up in my front yard with a leash, tried to take Zeus. Zeus was a big dog but it was my big mouth that scared the men


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

That actually happens alot scammers go around trying to say dogs are theirs so they can resell them so be super careful!

I had an incident where someone came onto my property and literally cut off my dogs collar and tried to take him from the yard. Luckily my female got protective over her brother and went off on whoever tried to take Zeus. I heard it but didn't see it and heard a car door slam and peel off. My male picked up his collar and brought it to me fresh sissors cut straight across as if to say mommy they ruined my collar. Zeus was only about 9 months old at the time.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Kayleigh I'm not sure of but Vixen is very much a people dog, but there again I'm *sure* no-one would want her.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

That is very scary.
Report him to the police if you can, so that if it happens with somebody else they'll have an idea who is doing this.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Another thought -- is your dog micro-chipped? If not, you may want to consider to help with proof of ownership in the event this ever happened again (I hope not). 

The chip isn't too expensive, make sure it is registered to you and anyone would have a very hard time questionning ownership. I also agree with reporting this to the police, if these people are going thru neighborhoods in the area, maybe they can be caught.

Sue


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How scary! Glad their attempt to take your dog did not work!

I know that no one will try to do that to me. My dogs won't let them near the house. Not even my own kids can come in the gate without me putting the dogs away first. So someone could SAY one was theirs, but my dogs would definitely prove them otherwise. Especially Nadia. One time my neighbor tried to come over to talk to me. neighbor said she about went over the gate to scare him away. He now knocks on my living room window and my son either calls from the driveway or honks his horn....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats very scary! I wonder what would happen if someone tried to steal Molly. People always eye her, not sure why. But I always keep an eye out for psychos.Thats why I don't let them out unsupervised.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Very Scary! Who knows, maybe they only wanted the dog off the property so they could come back for worse! Your mom is lucky the dog acted instinctively to get rid of the guy. People often stop and watch Echo; sometimes it gives me the willies and makes me think they want to take her. My standard answer when folks ask if she bites (except, of course, when they have children with them who are anxious to pet her), is to tell them she has a mouthful of strong teeth and a mind of her own. That, along with a silent stare from Echo, is usually enough to send those who might have the wrong intentions packing.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I told my mom to contact hs and police in case or at least see if there is a missing dog case in my area


I am shocked that u guys had a similar experience?


I wonder what my dog would have done if they open the gate? considering her backround and what her parents do (police patrol dog) i assume she would bite she was meant to be a personal protection dog what she was sold for and bred for in europe id like to do training with her cause she loves it a lot but for the most part shes a family pet now i am just glad it never came down to something like that shes never outside without me watching ever cause any dog no matter what i am sure can be tricked by a human who is much smarter, without us there to guide them. But shes good free range in the house now as long as she gets her exercise (swimming and balll) 

i cant believe people actually come up with leashes trying to take your dogs also wow the most stupid thing ever its all over the place my dog is good in public but she will turn on right away if i need her to shes still under 2 about 20 months old or so so shes still a puppy kind of i dont think they are true adults till they are after 2 closer to 3

i put warning signs outside anyways that i made to let them know if anyone goes near the fence or trys to feed touch or do anything with her we will call the police and that this dog is a guard dog that will bite?


----------

